# Letro and Sex Drive



## Mind2muscle (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok.  So my brother has started a cycle of test 500mg/week and also started using letro a couple weeks in.  He was taking an extremely high dose of 1.5mg eod and now his sex drive is nonexistent.   He is 4 weeks into his cycle so still has a couple months left.   I explained to him that much letro is not needed but anyways here are my questions:

How long will it take for his libido to recover?
Should he take anything else to help bring his sex drive back?

BTW he is still on cycle.
Thanks for the help guys!

Mind2muscle


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 29, 2012)

Mind2muscle said:


> Ok.  So my brother has started a cycle of test 500mg/week and also started using letro a couple weeks in.  He was taking an extremely high dose of 1.5mg eod and now his sex drive is nonexistent.   He is 4 weeks into his cycle so still has a couple months left.   I explained to him that much letro is not needed but anyways here are my questions:
> 
> How long will it take for his libido to recover?
> Should he take anything else to help bring his sex drive back?
> ...



He stopped taking the letro 4 days ago.


----------



## grind4it (Nov 29, 2012)

I had gyno about a year ago and did the "Letro reversal" it got rid of the lump but put my dick in the dirt. For me it wasn't the lack of an erection that alarmed me; it was the lack of sex drive. I had none. When I say none I mean I quite thing about sex, I quite looking at women and porn. This is coming from a guy that has sex at least once a day (with or without a partner) and has from the time I was 11 until this point (40+).

For me it took almost 4 weeks to get my desire back. While I was in this hell I took cealis when the lil lady wanted to bump uglies. The funny thing was I didn't cum....didn't care either. I would dick her down until she didn't want anymore, then I would go to bed. Luckily I have a great wife and she was okay with everything. She was concerned that I would never get my drive back....and so was I.

Please tell this guy it will come back. I have read other post where guys say they get their drive back sooner. For me it was almost four weeks. Tell him to get some cealius so he can take care of the one(s) he loves but also tell him not to be surprised if not only dose he not have a desire to cum but the entire act will be somewhat repulsive.

Letro is no joke it must be treated with respect.

Good luck,
Grind


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 29, 2012)

man if hes using letro for an on cycle AI he should be using .25mg EOD or something along those lines.


He was using a gyno reversal type dose.  which explains the sides...


tell him to drop it, get some DAA (natty T booster, cheap + effective).... and have him use a double dose for 2wks.  the sex drive will return, as the DAA will convert into E as well.


----------



## grind4it (Nov 29, 2012)

Just a side note; I was running TRT doses of Test C during my experience with no AI and it still took almost 4 weeks


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 29, 2012)

Usually takes me about 2 weeks to feel better when I crash my e.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 29, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> man if hes using letro for an on cycle AI he should be using .25mg EOD or something along those lines.
> 
> 
> He was using a gyno reversal type dose.  which explains the sides...
> ...


\

He just ordered some cialis....I'll let him know about the DAA.  Thanks  Gymrat!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 29, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Just a side note; I was running TRT doses of Test C during my experience with no AI and it still took almost 4 weeks



Man 4 weeks with no sex drive and a limp dick.....I can't even imagine lol.  That's what he was worried about...that he did some permanent damage.   But thanks for the info grind4it!


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 29, 2012)

grind4it said:


> Just a side note; I was running TRT doses of Test C during my experience with no AI and it still took almost 4 weeks



it didnt take me that long.  I was GTG in 12-15 days.


----------



## grind4it (Nov 29, 2012)

M2M, maybe your boy will be good in a couple of weeks. I'm a old peckerwood that may have something to do with the length of recovery.



gymrat827 said:


> it didnt take me that long.  I was GTG in 12-15 days.


----------



## ripped_one (Nov 29, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Usually takes me about 2 weeks to feel better when I crash my e.



Yep same here.

Just drop the letro or use a very tiny amount.  1mg a week sounds low but it will keep estrogen in check well unless you have major issues with estro conversion...


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 29, 2012)

grind4it said:


> M2M, maybe your boy will be good in a couple of weeks. I'm a old peckerwood that may have something to do with the length of recovery.



Yea hopefully.   Hes my younger brother in his mid twenties.  Just dont want to see him hurtin...especially in the bedroom.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 29, 2012)

yea, im only 28.  

still have a decent amount of proudction.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 29, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> yea, im only 28.
> 
> still have a decent amount of proudction.



same here bro...28


----------

